# The Journey of Mamma and Tinker Belle/Minnie



## Starlight4Leah (Apr 26, 2016)

I am creating this thread so everyone can see the progress of the two does that my family and I rescued/bought. My mother works at a vet clinic and had bought my sister and I two pregnant does from a client. They were not in the best condition, nor did they have the best living circumstances, which is why we got two instead of one. Mamma is the big white one, she is less nervous than Tinker Belle/Minnie (We are still trying to figure out a name for her), and is due any time to have her kids. She came to us with an injured leg from her attempt to get in with a buck. We have been applying medicine to it and making her as comfortable and stress free as possible while she is pregnant still. She is definitely the boss, as she head butts both Tinker Belle and our Nigerian dwarf whether Oreo. Tinker belle is very skiddish of everyone, and still has yet to become comfortable with us. She is expected to be one month bred, and we are hoping that by kidding time she will have come to trust us. She came to us with a runny nose and a cough, after antibiotics she is getting better. As their pregnancies progress, I will keep updated pictures on here and let everyone follow along if they would like. Right now, I am wondering if Mamma has begun to go into labor with the signs she is showing, but I am not sure if it is due to other things, as they are the first two pregnant does that we have done in our goat career. I hope everything goes well with their pregnancies, and hopefully we will get healthy and beautiful kids out of the both of them.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2016)

Sounds like your does have found their heavenly home right here on earth with you and your sister. Welcome to the form, I live in the Tyler, Tx area.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 26, 2016)

Welcome to BackYardHerds from Louisiana!
Your does are just beautiful.  I assume that the buck (or bucks) they are bred to is a Nigerian Dwarf?
I can't wait to see pictures of their babies!


----------



## TAH (Apr 26, 2016)

Welcome to BYH. They are adorable.


----------



## Starlight4Leah (Apr 27, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Sounds like your does have found their heavenly home right here on earth with you and your sister. Welcome to the form, I live in the Tyler, Tx area.


Your not far from us then, we are in Gilmer, Tx. We love them already, and they are getting less skiddish by the day.


----------



## Starlight4Leah (Apr 27, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Welcome to BackYardHerds from Louisiana!
> Your does are just beautiful.  I assume that the buck (or bucks) they are bred to is a Nigerian Dwarf?
> I can't wait to see pictures of their babies!


I am not sure what they are bred too honestly, we bought them being bred already. We do have a Nigerian Dwarf whether. We always castrate our males, because we aren't breeders and we cant stand the smell.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 27, 2016)

Starlight4Leah said:


> Your not far from us then, we are in Gilmer, Tx. We love them already, and they are getting less skiddish by the day.


We are neighbors!  @Devonviolet lives in the Sulphur Springs area!


----------



## Starlight4Leah (Apr 27, 2016)

Baymule said:


> We are neighbors!  @Devonviolet lives in the Sulphur Springs area!


Wow, so we are all close to each other. Do either of you raise goats?


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 27, 2016)

@Devonviolet has goats, @Baymule has sheep (but deep inside covets some goats too )


----------



## TAH (Apr 27, 2016)

I have 7 goats.


----------



## Starlight4Leah (Apr 27, 2016)

What kind of goats and sheep do ya'll have?


----------



## TAH (Apr 27, 2016)

1 goat, Leader is a purebred Oberhasli Buck.
2 goat, Tasty is a purebred Mini Nubian wether.
3 goat, Naomi is a Nubian Lamancha Nigerian Dwarf mix doe.
4 goat, Sophie is a purebred Swiss Alpine doe.
5 goat, Stella is a purebred Alpine doe.
6 goat, Cinnamon is a puebreds Alpine doe.
7 goat, Sugar is a purebred Alpine doling.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi Starlight!  Welcome to Backyard Herds!   

How exciting to have another Texan join our ranks!  @Baymule and I met, here on BYH & are now the best of friends.   We are about an hour drive, from each other. We talk on the phone and visit when we can. Our husbands get along famously, as well.  

DH & I moved to our little 5 acre piece of Texas heaven a year ago last January & we love it here in East Texas.

We have 4 wethered ND goats, that we adore. We got them to help us clear the brush in the remaining 3-1/2 acres of our property. That is yet to happen though, because (try as we might) we haven't been able to put in the perimeter fence.

This summer we are planning to get a couple LaMancha does (hopefully bred). I would like to start milking them. Eventually I would like to breed them to an ND buck, so I can have MiniMancha's.

We also have 2 Maremma LGDs, who are awesome guardians, as well as 16 laying hens and a turkey hen, that lays eggs. 

Hopefully @animalmom will chime in soon. She is another good friend, that I have met (face to face) since moving to East Texas, who is an awesome goat mom!


----------



## Starlight4Leah (Apr 27, 2016)

TAH said:


> 1 goat, Leader is a purebred Oberhasli Buck.
> 2 goat, Tasty is a purebred Mini Nubian wether.
> 3 goat, Naomi is a Nubian Lamancha Nigerian Dwarf mix doe.
> 4 goat, Sophie is a purebred Swiss Alpine doe.
> ...


Do you have any pictures of the mini Nubian? I have been hearing about them and wondered what they looked like? Those are such cute names.


----------



## Starlight4Leah (Apr 27, 2016)

Devonviolet said:


> Hi Starlight!  Welcome to Backyard Herds!
> 
> How exciting to have another Texan join our ranks!  @Baymule and I met, here on BYH & are now the best of friends.   We are about an hour drive, from each other. We talk on the phone and visit when we can. Our husbands get along famously, as well.
> 
> ...


It's so interesting to hear about everyone being so close. My sisters goat is a Nigerian dwarf whether bottle baby so he is absolutely stuck up her butt. He is a cutie though. That would be so neat to see mini manchas!


----------



## TAH (Apr 27, 2016)

Starlight4Leah said:


> Do you have any pictures of the mini Nubian? I have been hearing about them and wondered what they looked like? Those are such cute names.


Thank you. I will give you some pics later this afternoon.


----------



## Starlight4Leah (Apr 27, 2016)

TAH said:


> Thank you. I will give you some pics later this afternoon.


Anytime is fine, I just love to see pictures of everyone's goats.


----------



## TAH (Apr 27, 2016)

Starlight4Leah said:


> , I just love to see pictures of everyone's goats.


Okay when I get home I will post pics of all my goats.


----------



## Starlight4Leah (Apr 27, 2016)

TAH said:


> Okay when I get home I will post pics of all my goats.


Aww, thank you so much.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 27, 2016)

We bought 4 half Dorper, half Katahdin ewes. They were bred to a Katahdin ram and they had 5 lambs, 3 of which are ewes. We are buying a Dorper ram, but have to build a pen for him first.

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymule-finally-has-sheep-babies.32194/

How cool is it that we are getting BYH members so close together?


----------



## Starlight4Leah (Apr 28, 2016)

Baymule said:


> We bought 4 half Dorper, half Katahdin ewes. They were bred to a Katahdin ram and they had 5 lambs, 3 of which are ewes. We are buying a Dorper ram, but have to build a pen for him first.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymule-finally-has-sheep-babies.32194/
> 
> How cool is it that we are getting BYH members so close together?


It is neat.


----------



## TAH (Apr 28, 2016)

Here are the pics. 
1 goat Leader the purebred Oberhasli
2 Tasty the purebred Mini Nubian
3 Stella the purebred alpine 
4 Sophie the purebred alpine
5 Sugar the baby alpine
6 Naomi the nigerian dwarf 
7 Cinnamon purebred alpine


----------



## Starlight4Leah (Apr 29, 2016)

TAH said:


> Here are the pics.
> 1 goat Leader the purebred Oberhasli
> 2 Tasty the purebred Mini Nubian
> 3 Stella the purebred alpine
> ...


 Oh my gosh they are all so cute.


----------



## Starlight4Leah (May 20, 2016)

Great news everyone!!! Mamma has went into labor!!!!  We suspect that she went into labor sometime last night as our dogs had been going crazy all night, and she didn't eat a single piece of her grain. She is a really quiet goat, and she is just a screaming. This is clearly signs of labor. She has loosened up with her ligaments, her udders are much much larger now, and shes hunching up, pacing, you name it. I am beyond ecstatic!  She is way more comfortable if she has someone with her, so our pony has been following her and grooming her, and she just loves it when we pet her. We will post tons of pictures when her babies are born, and videos!  We also just got a mini nubian buckling that is only 3 days old that was rejected by his mother, so boy will we be busy! I am so excited, and its ironic because I just had a dream last night that she was having her kids!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (May 20, 2016)

*WHOO-HOO!!!!!!*


----------



## Starlight4Leah (May 22, 2016)

She had one beautiful baby girl, pictures to come! We also took in a mini Nubian that is 5 days old, because he was rejected by his mom. Mamas baby was a big girl, we got it all on video as well!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 22, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Latestarter (May 22, 2016)

Grats! Maybe if you rub some afterbirth on the mini nubian, she'll accept it as a twin to her doe and feed it.


----------



## Starlight4Leah (May 22, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Grats! Maybe if you rub some afterbirth on the mini nubian, she'll accept it as a twin to her doe and feed it.


We did but she still didn't take to him. She is getting better, but he Dosent want to nurse off of her either he prefers the bottle.


----------



## Starlight4Leah (May 22, 2016)

Here she is! She is the white one, the little brown/tan one is our rescue goat that was rejected by his mom. Not sure what the white one is mixed with as her ears are COMPLETLEY different from each other. One ear looks like a Nubian ear and the other ear is a Pygmy ear. Not sure if they will stay like that or if there going to stand up, we will just have to wait and see. Sven is the little brown one, he is a mini Nubian. Mamma only had one, but she was a HUGE one. She is twice the size of not three times the size of Sven and he is 5 days old and she is two days old. The pictures aren't the best, but we will get better ones of their size. Also, k have videos but they won't upload here so once I post them on YouTube I will post the links here.


----------



## Starlight4Leah (May 22, 2016)

Here are some photos of them together.


----------



## Latestarter (May 22, 2016)

Wow, you weren't joking, that doeling is huge! Beautiful! Grats again.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 22, 2016)

Beautiful kids!!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 23, 2016)

Congrats! Very beautiful!


----------



## TAH (May 30, 2016)

I am sorry I didn't get this in my alerts. Well anyway congrats and boy is that baby girl big. Absolutely love the brownish baby


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 1, 2016)

just saw this thread. congrats!!!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 1, 2016)

i missed this one too.

The doe looks like she has alpine/airplane ears like her mamma...they will stand up as she gets older. Nubian ears are usually quite a bit bigger and wide all the way to the bottom. The exception is generally mini nubians...least on mine lol. His ears are like a ND crossed with a boer or something but he was a F1 cross and his lack of nubian style ears is probly why he ended up in the meat pen. Far as i can tell first gen crosses can be anything from either parent.


----------



## Starlight4Leah (Jul 7, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> i missed this one too.
> 
> The doe looks like she has alpine/airplane ears like her mamma...they will stand up as she gets older. Nubian ears are usually quite a bit bigger and wide all the way to the bottom. The exception is generally mini nubians...least on mine lol. His ears are like a ND crossed with a boer or something but he was a F1 cross and his lack of nubian style ears is probly why he ended up in the meat pen. Far as i can tell first gen crosses can be anything from either parent.



Sorry I haven't been on here in forever,mine just had a lot to do! The doelings ears are quite quite as one stayed as a Pygmy ear and the other is a Nubian ear. We have done so much since I was last on here, we have added a Charolais bull bottle calf to the family, and a quarter horse standardbred gelding cross to the family as well. We have got the barn completely cleared out, and set up for the goats and they hate it , they prefer to sleep in the stock trailer at night. Baby ( the white doeling) is named la Paloma, she was named by our Mexican neighbor that we are giving her too. She will actually be leaving here next week or a week later. Sven, the brownish mini Nubian, has stayed as small as he was in that picture, they both got there horns done a week apart, and had their heads shaved. La Paloma's hair has already grown back ( she was done a week later), but seems hair has t grown back even a little bit . I'm going to be breeding mamma again when it's time, so,we can keep her next kid! Hopefully I will be able to keep up more, since schools out,,and the work around here has slowed down.


----------

